
Show HN: Robinhood users vs. the S&P 500 - greatwave1
https://www.quiverquant.com/sources/robinhood
======
greatwave1
I made this dashboard using data from RobinTrack to create a hypothetical
portfolio based on Robinhood user holding data, and compare its performance to
a standard S&P 500 market index.

I found that Robinhood users underperformed the market by an average of 4%
over the last year, however this is partially due to lower volatility in their
investments.

Let me know if you have any suggestions on how to improve this data!

------
totaldude87
I think the low cost stocks like F(ford)/ Go pro are given to the users free
via Robin hood referral? if that's the case, then its not something they
bought it but only _got_ it, so cant derive at an investing pattern with it?

------
eyx
It would be interesting to be able to see the historical weight for each
sector.

~~~
clemlais
You can use ETFs tracking the S&P 500 to get such historical weights.
[https://claisne.io/exploring-sp](https://claisne.io/exploring-sp)

------
simantel
Is this including options trading?

